# Stihl 026 price?



## Wazzu (Jul 18, 2012)

Stihl 026 Chainsaw

STIHL 026 chain saw/w case

The first one is $275 and the second is $335. What do you guys think these saws are actually worth? The second one does look pretty nice. I just dont like paying that much money for a used saw. Thanks


----------



## watsonr (Jul 18, 2012)

They go around $200-250 for a nice one. First looks good, second looks better but for $60 difference..... they run the same!


----------



## H 2 H (Jul 18, 2012)

watsonr said:


> They go around $200-250 for a nice one. First looks good, second looks better but for $60 difference..... they run the same!



Thats what they been running in my area; I sold one couple months back $230


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Jul 18, 2012)

That second one is a gem!


----------



## fearofpavement (Jul 18, 2012)

Around here they go for $175 to $300 depending on condition (and how optimistic the seller is) Anything under $200+ is usually pretty tired.


----------



## husqvarnaguy (Jul 18, 2012)

I have a 026 I am rebuilding to sell. Is $300-350 too much for one. It has a new oem cylinder, new oem gasket set and oil seals, rebuilt carb, new muffler, new impulse line and new bar and I am probably forgetting something. I think they are around $600 new.


----------



## watsonr (Jul 18, 2012)

Good rule to follow is HALF of NEW, served me well. And then special consideration for exceptional condition.


----------



## fearofpavement (Jul 18, 2012)

Wazzu said:


> Stihl 026 Chainsaw
> 
> The first one is $275 and the second is $335. What do you guys think these saws are actually worth? The second one does look pretty nice. I just dont like paying that much money for a used saw. Thanks



For what its worth, the bars on both of those saws have been painted. Nothing wrong with that except often the amount of paint wear on a Stihl bar indicates saw wear. In fact, sometimes a bar can be completely worn out with some paint still remaining. Once repainted, that is no longer a clue as to saw wear.


----------



## Whitespider (Jul 18, 2012)

I wouldn't give the first one a second glance.
But the second one (with the riveted badges) I'd be lookin' a lot harder at.
$335.oo is too much though... I'd be trying to buy it for something less than 3 bills.


----------



## StihlyinEly (Jul 18, 2012)

I got my two 026s for less than $200 each. For that matter, there's a woods ported 026 Pro in the AS Classifieds for 275. And the factory carb has been replaced with one with an adjustable H. 

I'd buy that saw LONG before I'd pay $250-$275 for a standard used 026. I'd have bought the sucker myself except that I have those two 026 saws, and they just keeps on a cuttin!

Honestly, I'm still tempted to pick up the ported 026. Considering what you folks will pay for a used 026 I could come out even Steven. Sheesh!


----------



## roostersgt (Jul 18, 2012)

For the prices you're looking at, or a fraction more, I'd check classifieds for a rebuilt MM'd 346xp from nmurph.


----------



## 50blues (Jul 18, 2012)

The second one scares me. The handle looks new, the bars been painted, and it looks like the plastic has been atleast clear coated. Either its one somebody really took good care of and wanted it to look nice, or somebody is covering something up.

Just my thought.

The 026 is a very good saw, offer the first guy $200 after you pull the muffler to look at the piston.


----------



## nmurph (Jul 18, 2012)

They are about $50 too high and $100 more than I would pay. A 346 is always nice, and easy to find. I have a MM-ported 026 and it is a quite impressive little saw.


----------



## fearofpavement (Jul 19, 2012)

They're out there. Here's one: STIHL 026 CHAINSAW 18" BAR


----------



## D&B Mack (Jul 19, 2012)

I am always cautious of cosmetic repairs.


----------



## StihlyinEly (Jul 19, 2012)

fearofpavement said:


> They're out there. Here's one: STIHL 026 CHAINSAW 18" BAR



Now that's a better price on what looks like a strong used saw. And it contains the magic "OBO," so I'd offer the guy $150. Probably end up settling in between.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Feb 2, 2016)

I don't think you can really go by the condition of the bar, painted or not. Many of the saws I buy don't even have a bar on them and I have to search for one. Sometimes the previous owner has a reason to keep the bar that's on the saw, maybe he has another 026. I bought a MS290 that was almost a new saw but didn't have a bar on it. I know it couldn't have worn out, I imagine he sold it separately.


----------



## bikemike (Feb 2, 2016)

Oh26 standard is 250 to 325 here. And the pro is 300 plus


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Feb 2, 2016)

I sure didn't get that much for my 026 Pro and it wasn't a bad saw, probably just bad timing of the market I guess..


----------



## bikemike (Feb 2, 2016)

a. palmer jr. said:


> I sure didn't get that much for my 026 Pro and it wasn't a bad saw, probably just bad timing of the market I guess..


I think it has to do with location. Mn saws are not cheep used


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Feb 2, 2016)

I have another 026 that I just put together this morning. It had a bad p/c, I sharpened the chain and yes, I painted the bar and the muffler. It has some plastics that might qualify it for the ugly saw contest but I'm keeping an eye out for some good ones. The flea market I go to opens up in April and they usually have good stuff there. I'll have to use it some before I sell it because it has an aftermarket p/c in it and need to see if it's gonna hold up.


----------



## Wood Doctor (Feb 3, 2016)

I have a rule of thumb: 026 + $50 = 026 PRO. It's amazing how many times that has occurred on e-bay alone when the two saws sell at about the same time. The 026 PRO seems to always pulls in an extra $50.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Feb 3, 2016)

I just got mine back together and fired it up. I must say that it ran rather sluggishly but I put a little extra oil in the crankcase prior to putting it together, it smoked pretty bad. That plus I changed the carburetor to one with two adjustment screws but I haven't rebuilt it, was hoping it wouldn't be needed but probably will check it soon. It seems to be running rich, maybe some oil left in case, smoking has slowed down though. I'm letting it cool down, probably start it up again this afternoon.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Feb 4, 2016)

I ordered some aftermarket plastics for the saw which will brighten it up a bit, ran it a bit today and cut a small amount of wood. I must say this saw is picking up a bunch on power compared to when I first started it yesterday. The chain is kinda sad and may be replaced real soon.


----------

